# Celexa review



## aric (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey everyone,

So I'm going to be giving a very brief review of Celexa right now, just to help inform anyone who might be a little skeptical in taking it, etc.. It's going to be brief, as I have a big day tomorrow so yeah.

Well, I gotta say, the first week on Celexa, I saw a improvement in sensory perception. Daylight was INTENSE, like, real bright. I could hear birds chirping and everything. I was taking 20mg on the first and second week. Overall starting noticing attitude changes - near the end of the 2nd week on this medication, I wasn't so pessimistic and I actually had a sense of humor  . I upped the dosage w/o doctor approval to 40mg. I'm sticking with 40mg as I am confident this is a good dosage for Celexa. 3rd week, I've noticed drastic improvements. Well tonight, I feel way more confident then usual. Like, If someone said something negative or mean, I wouldn't obsess over that comment over and over in my head - I just brush it off and say **** them. Lol. Pardon my french, but, it's really nice to have that OCD chipped off my shoulder. 

I'm not saying I'm perfectly healed yet, but, I've seen drastic changes in my emotions (* I can actually feel sadness and happiness now - where as before it was more of a physical depression *). I didn't realize how bad my depression was till about my 2nd week on the medication, it just hit me, I was like woah - WHAT AM I DOING WITH MY LIFE... 

I'm taking the medication at night before bed FYI, it helps alot with the drowsiness factor - I don't yawn or feel "de-personalized or NUMB" as i used to feel when i took it in the day. Wish my doctor would have told me to take it at night, I had to spend countless hours of research trying to figure out why this medication has gotten so many positive reviews and why it didn't work out for me the way it should have before. 

Well, thats all for now. I gotta say, to all those suffering out there, don't let this disorder pull you down and ruin your life! Take control and fight back! 

Good Luck


----------



## aric (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi,

It's been about 5 weeks on this medication.. I am considering going cold turkey on it if I don't see the full effect by the 6th week.. Yes, it has helped with some anxiety and depression... It's not a miracle pill... Today I am feeling extremely depressed... 3 Days till I leave hawaii, I guess I'm worried deep down that I won't be able to take care of myself - and that i'll have to continuely rely on my family for support... 

I feel like I'm in a fog 24/7. Like depersonalization except more disconnected from reality.. The only time I feel normal is when I'm on the computer, the reality that sets into my mind after I turn it off for the night - is very uninteresting.. I am tired of the anxiety, depression, and depersonalization.. I am starting to think more about "starting a new life" - by ending this one I'm currently in...... At least I'd wake up and feel normal....


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

aric said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So I'm going to be giving a very brief review of Celexa right now, just to help inform anyone who might be a little skeptical in taking it, etc.. It's going to be brief, as I have a big day tomorrow so yeah.
> 
> ...


Great to hear my friend! I've been on Celexa for 7 months at 20 mg and my life has CHANGED drastically, I love it.


----------



## FireMedic (Aug 14, 2013)

*Anxession.....!*

Anxiety depression and PTSD. YEAH BUDDY
I suffer from the extreme highs and lows and they happen randomly...
Due to my intense obsessions regarding negative feelings/emotions. 
FOR ME: CELEXA enabled me to taper down my physchological problems just enuff to allow me to fix the real issues from within. CELEXA u da man... Or drug. Um im done now. Thanks for the ears...!


----------



## jenarose1113 (Aug 23, 2013)

I have read on multiple accounts about libido decreasing!!! Im just saying IF this happens to you be calm. You can over come this!! 
I have and when I did it was the most amazing thing ever. It is alot harder to orgasm on Celexa but Im telling you now' keep at it! Practice makes perfect!! And its sooooo worth it.. I just thought i would say this because not being able to achieve an orgasm had me really down in the dumps and i was getting more and more irritable the more i wasnt able to release.. But i worked on it. And its well worth the frustration. Celexa makes me happy. But by god if I miss a dose withdraws are bad.. Hotflashes and irritability are bad.. But it has seriously saved me from choking lots of people. Lol


----------

